# Isotta:"Lodo Guenzi ripugnante e ipocrita"



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2018)

Attacco durissimo del critico musicale Paolo Isotta dalle colonne del Fatto Quotidiano nei confronti di Lodo Guenzi, frontman de Lo Stato Sociale. Di seguito un estratto:

"Il mondo della musica underground in Italia non parla d'altro che della partecipazione a X Factor di Lodo Guenzi, de Lo Stato Sociale, affermando che svilirebbe il percorso di denuncia sociale di questo gruppo.
La realtà è che questi qui han prodotto canzoncine insignificanti con filosofia alla stregua dei baci Perugina. 
Questi signori qui sono degli ipocriti e sono ripugnanti, fanno parte di quel gruppo di artisti che vede i 99 Posse blaterare di liberazione parlando di sacrifici a Moloch e anelli al naso, oppure a Piero Pelù. Tali e quali erano anche Bennato e Pino Daniele, oggi divinizzato, che per anni ha storpiato la lingua napoletana. 
Fanno i soldi parlando di rivoluzione, sono solamente degli ipocriti, che han fatto fortuna grazie ad un pubblico che a stento possiede un'istruzione da prima elementare."


----------



## sacchino (15 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Attacco durissimo del critico musicale Paolo Isotta dalle colonne del Fatto Quotidiano nei confronti di Lodo Guenzi, frontman de Lo Stato Sociale. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il mondo della musica underground in Italia non parla d'altro che della partecipazione a X Factor di Lodo Guenzi, de Lo Stato Sociale, affermando che svilirebbe il percorso di denuncia sociale di questo gruppo.
> La realtà è che questi qui han prodotto canzoncine insignificanti con filosofia alla stregua dei baci Perugina.
> ...



Taaac.....


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Premesso che basta capirne un pò di musica, per capire che questa gente è solo fenomeno da baraccone macina soldi, però ci vuole anche del coraggio a paragonarli a Bennato e Pino Daniele eh. Sui 99 Posse invece concordo, fenomeno da centro sociale che hanno avuto un pò di dignità artistica negli anni della presenza di Meg (grande voce) nel loro gruppo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Attacco durissimo del critico musicale Paolo Isotta dalle colonne del Fatto Quotidiano nei confronti di Lodo Guenzi, frontman de Lo Stato Sociale. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il mondo della musica underground in Italia non parla d'altro che della partecipazione a X Factor di Lodo Guenzi, de Lo Stato Sociale, affermando che svilirebbe il percorso di denuncia sociale di questo gruppo.
> La realtà è che questi qui han prodotto canzoncine insignificanti con filosofia alla stregua dei baci Perugina.
> ...



Ma a parte la denuncia, qui parliamo di musica e questi producono musica che vale quanto le feci di cane


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2018)

Accantonando un attimo l'analisi musicale, l'esclusione di Asia Argento ha fatto comunque male a parecchi intellettualoidi o presunti tali, che adesso hanno il dente avvelenato con la decisione.

Molti avevano eletto questo personaggio come status symbol di un certo modo di pensare e fare propaganda sociale, il che è inquietante.

Non che questo nuovo sia molto meglio, ovvio.


----------



## sunburn (15 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Premesso che basta capirne un pò di musica, per capire che questa gente è solo fenomeno da baraccone macina soldi, però ci vuole anche del coraggio a paragonarli a Bennato e Pino Daniele eh. Sui 99 Posse invece concordo, fenomeno da centro sociale che hanno avuto un pò di dignità artistica negli anni della presenza di Meg (grande voce) nel loro gruppo.


Musicalmente parlando non sono peggio di tanti altri che hanno molto più successo. Un attacco così duro non può basarsi solo su motivazioni artistiche o musicali.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Musicalmente parlando non sono peggio di tanti altri che hanno molto più successo. Un attacco così duro non può basarsi solo su motivazioni artistiche o musicali.


Io la faccio breve, in quel contesto la musica non c'è e degli altri che sono peggio o meno me ne sbatto. 

E se uno mi chiede un consiglio, io gli dico di partire dagli anni 60-70', il prog in particolare, e quello deve essere il "talent" dei giovani d'oggi. Che poi, al giorno d'oggi, un talent è pure anacronistico, visto che c'è Youtube e se fai un bel videoclip te lo visualizzano in tanti.


----------



## sunburn (15 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io la faccio breve, in quel contesto la musica non c'è e degli altri che sono peggio o meno me ne sbatto.
> 
> E se uno mi chiede un consiglio, io gli dico di partire dagli anni 60-70', il prog in particolare, e quello deve essere il "talent" dei giovani d'oggi. Che poi, al giorno d'oggi, un talent è pure anacronistico, visto che c'è Youtube e se fai un bel videoclip te lo visualizzano in tanti.


Io ascolto rock, prof in particolare, jazz e classica, quindi con me sfondi una porta aperta. Tuttavia, come dicevo, l'attacco del critico mi sembra verbalmente troppo violento considerando che in giro c'è molto peggio dal punto di vista artistico e musicale.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io ascolto rock, prof in particolare, jazz e classica, quindi con me sfondi una porta aperta. Tuttavia, come dicevo, l'attacco del critico mi sembra verbalmente troppo violento considerando che in giro c'è molto peggio dal punto di vista artistico e musicale.


Per me i critici musicali sono per la maggior parte delle figure messe lì solo per parlare bene o male di qualcuno, piuttosto che dei veri intenditori, sono degli strumenti insomma, non dovrebbero neanche esistere per me. Per non parlare di Fegiz e Red Ronnie che hanno perso ogni credibilità sulla questione talent, che prima ne hanno dette di tutti i colori e poi ad uno scherzo telefonico di Le Iene dove questi si sono finti della gente che andava cercando giudici per questi programmi, hanno dato il loro sì. 

Se si vuole diffondere la musica vera, bisogna usare la televisione, ma la Rai pensa a trasmettere tra qualche giorno in prima serata il nuovo video di RAMAZZOTTI (poi c'è Techetechetè che ogni tanto fa vedere la grande musica italiana del passato, ma quel programma lo fa solo d'estate) e Canale 5 a lanciare gli accattoni della De Filippi e diffondere ignoranza, mentre Sky si finge di essere alternativa, ma la sostanza non cambia a meno che non si gira su Sky Arte. E anche la scuola deve contribuire a far conoscere la musica dello scorso millennio ed i vari generi e movimenti musicali (tipo, nessuno ha mai sentito parlare di R.I.O.?), ma per molti professori di musica (colpa anche dei programmi scolastici ovviamente) esistono solo Mozart, Beethoven e Chopin che è sacrosanto studiarli e li ascolto pure io, ma non è che la musica si è fermata lì.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me i critici musicali sono per la maggior parte delle figure messe lì solo per parlare bene o male di qualcuno, piuttosto che dei veri intenditori, sono degli strumenti insomma, non dovrebbero neanche esistere per me. Per non parlare di Fegiz e Red Ronnie che hanno perso ogni credibilità sulla questione talent, che prima ne hanno dette di tutti i colori e poi ad uno scherzo telefonico di Le Iene dove questi si sono finti della gente che andava cercando giudici per questi programmi, hanno dato il loro sì.
> 
> Se si vuole diffondere la musica vera, bisogna usare la televisione, ma la Rai pensa a trasmettere tra qualche giorno in prima serata il nuovo video di RAMAZZOTTI (poi c'è Techetechetè che ogni tanto fa vedere la grande musica italiana del passato, ma quel programma lo fa solo d'estate) e Canale 5 a lanciare gli accattoni della De Filippi e diffondere ignoranza, mentre Sky si finge di essere alternativa, ma la sostanza non cambia a meno che non si gira su Sky Arte. E anche la scuola deve contribuire a far conoscere la musica dello scorso millennio ed i vari generi e movimenti musicali (tipo, nessuno ha mai sentito parlare di R.I.O.?), ma per molti professori di musica (colpa anche dei programmi scolastici ovviamente) esistono solo Mozart, Beethoven e Chopin che è sacrosanto studiarli e li ascolto pure io, ma non è che la musica si è fermata lì.



L'unico canale tv che trasmette musica di qualità è RAI 5 in seconda serata


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'unico canale tv che trasmette musica di qualità è RAI 5 in seconda serata


Si si, pure Rai 5, anche se hanno fatto la cavolata di togliere Ghiaccio Bollente con Carlo Massarini. Quando c'era quello la seguivo di più.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si si, pure Rai 5, anche se hanno fatto la cavolata di togliere Ghiaccio Bollente con Carlo Massarini. Quando c'era quello la seguivo di più.



Ho visto alcuni documentari davvero belli, su James Brown, sugli Eagles e altri..davvero interessanti e roba che in tv non si vede mai


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Attacco durissimo del critico musicale Paolo Isotta dalle colonne del Fatto Quotidiano nei confronti di Lodo Guenzi, frontman de Lo Stato Sociale. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Il mondo della musica underground in Italia non parla d'altro che della partecipazione a X Factor di Lodo Guenzi, de Lo Stato Sociale, affermando che svilirebbe il percorso di denuncia sociale di questo gruppo.
> La realtà è che questi qui han prodotto canzoncine insignificanti con filosofia alla stregua dei baci Perugina.
> ...



Sullo Stato Sociale concordo, ma perché metterlo nello stesso calderone con un gigante come Pino Daniele e con un buon artista come Bennato? Poi per quel che riguarda i temi della loro musica, il "fanno soldi parlando di rivoluzione" ecc.: a parte che è una critica banale che si fa da sempre, trita e ritrita, lo stesso Daniele nella fase matura della sua carriera aveva smesso da un pezzo di fare canzoni "di denuncia", quella era una fase giovanile che a quell'età capita un po' a tutti, artisti e non, quindi anche qui l'accostamento allo stato sociale e 99posse c'entra come i cavoli a merenda. Poi non si capisce per quale motivo, se uno fa soldi facendo musica allora non deve affrontare temi sociali, la banalità fatta concetto...bah! Non parliamo del pubblico da "istruzione elementare", sicuramente avrà controllato i titoli di studio di tutti i singoli fan dei cantanti da lui citati 

Quindi sono d'accordo con chi ha scritto prima di me che c'è un certo rosicamento dell'ala radical chic per il siluramento della Argento, più alcune provocazioni fini a se stesse scritte per farsi notare e nulla più. Avesse scritto solo la cosa lapalissiana della musica di basso livello dello Stato Sociale, su cui concordo, non avrebbe parlato nessuno di questo articolo.


----------



## MasterGorgo (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sullo Stato Sociale concordo, ma perché metterlo nello stesso calderone con un gigante come Pino Daniele e con un buon artista come Bennato? Poi per quel che riguarda i temi della loro musica, il "fanno soldi parlando di rivoluzione" ecc.: a parte che è una critica banale che si fa da sempre, trita e ritrita, lo stesso Daniele nella fase matura della sua carriera aveva smesso da un pezzo di fare canzoni "di denuncia", quella era una fase giovanile che a quell'età capita un po' a tutti, artisti e non, quindi anche qui l'accostamento allo stato sociale e 99posse c'entra come i cavoli a merenda. Poi non si capisce per quale motivo, se uno fa soldi facendo musica allora non deve affrontare temi sociali, la banalità fatta concetto...bah! Non parliamo del pubblico da "istruzione elementare", sicuramente avrà controllato i titoli di studio di tutti i singoli fan dei cantanti da lui citati
> 
> Quindi sono d'accordo con chi ha scritto prima di me che c'è un certo rosicamento dell'ala radical chic per il siluramento della Argento, più alcune provocazioni fini a se stesse scritte per farsi notare e nulla più. Avesse scritto solo la cosa lapalissiana della musica di basso livello dello Stato Sociale, su cui concordo, non avrebbe parlato nessuno di questo articolo.



Concordo! 

Uno che esordisce : "Il mondo della musica underground in Italia non parla d'altro" ... e ci avvisa gentilmente che se canti, reciti, scrivi o dipingi di avvenimenti sociali oggi non devi guadagnarci é un mentecatto. Se poi una persona che ha la quinta elementare ti segue, beh allora é circonvenzione e sei ripugnante.

Persino chi scrisse Psychokiller non aveva neanche mai accopato cristiani ! 
Che schifo fare soldi sulle devianze mentali...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Quindi sono d'accordo con chi ha scritto prima di me che c'è un certo rosicamento dell'ala radical chic *per il siluramento della Argento*, più alcune provocazioni fini a se stesse scritte per farsi notare e nulla più. Avesse scritto solo la cosa lapalissiana della musica di basso livello dello Stato Sociale, su cui concordo, non avrebbe parlato nessuno di questo articolo.



A proposito, ho visto mio malgrado le sue audizioni e i gruppi da lei scelti..che robaccia...

Inoltre era anche poco televisiva, non capisco se soffra di sinusite ma parla sempre co sto naso tappato che non si capisce una mazza..personaggio veramente di livello scandaloso..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Ottobre 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Concordo!
> 
> Uno che esordisce : "Il mondo della musica underground in Italia non parla d'altro" ... e ci avvisa gentilmente che se canti, reciti, scrivi o dipingi di avvenimenti sociali oggi non devi guadagnarci é un mentecatto. Se poi una persona che ha la quinta elementare ti segue, beh allora é circonvenzione e sei ripugnante.
> 
> ...



Ahahaha fantastico, similitudine perfetta! Possiamo fare tutti i "critici" in questo modo.

Poi non so se il critico in questione sia napoletano, io non lo sono ma vorrei sapere dagli amici napoletani del forum se Daniele storpiava davvero il dialetto napoletano...anche se pure questo nel contesto dell'articolo non c'entrava un fico secco ed è stato messo "ad minchiam" solo per creare polemica.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A proposito, ho visto mio malgrado le sue audizioni e i gruppi da lei scelti..che robaccia...
> 
> Inoltre era anche poco televisiva, non capisco se soffra di sinusite ma parla sempre co sto naso tappato che non si capisce una mazza..personaggio veramente di livello scandaloso..



Figuriamoci cosa poteva capire di musica, era piazzata lì come totem del finto femminismo. Invece di mettere una donna che facesse onore alla sua categoria.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci cosa poteva capire di musica, era piazzata lì come totem del finto femminismo. Invece di mettere una donna che facesse onore alla sua categoria.


E' bastata qualche sua citazione di gruppi come Black Sabbath e fare le corna in alto per illudere la massa (che è quanto di più facilmente influenzabile) che questa ne capisse di musica.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' bastata qualche sua citazione di gruppi come Black Sabbath e fare le corna in alto per illudere la massa (che è quanto di più facilmente influenzabile) che questa ne capisse di musica.



 Che ridere, una roba che avrebbe potuto dire anche un perfetto ignorante di musica. Anch'io non sono un grande appassionato di musica ma in confronto a lei e certi "critici" fa bella figura chiunque.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Sugli Stato Sociale non riesco a dargli torto. Gruppo banale, idolatrato da finti alternativi che si sentono intelligenti perchè condividono le loro frasi piuttosto che quelle di Emma Marrone. In realtà il livello artistico è più o meno lo stesso....


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Quello che posso auspicare è che il Disagio Sociale faccia successo cosi fanno veramente una vita in vacanza e si levano dalle palle


----------

